# E & M Criteria 'Cheat Sheet"



## PatriciaCPC (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find one of these cards or cheat sheets? I need one for a new PA.
I know I've seen them before, just couldn't remember where. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Cottrell (Feb 13, 2008)

Trailblazers has one on their website, but it is kind of hard to read when you print it out. If you go to EMUniversity, they have a lot of tools/handouts that you can print out. They also have 10 free CEU's.

Wendy


----------



## CC5657 (Feb 13, 2008)

What kind of "cheat sheets" are you looking for??  The ROS & HPI??  If you want to e-mail me with your fax #, I can fax you some of the sheets I use.
And, yes www.emuniversity.com has some great free handouts and the 10 free CEU's!!

Kathy, CPC-A


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the responses! I was looking for HPI quick sheets.
I did find a couple of them on different sites, but like you said - they were very difficult to read once printed.
I will try try emuniversity. 
Kathy, I also e-mailed my fax # to you.
Thanks again!


----------

